# Hundreds of Angelfish fry



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently had a good spawn from the pair of angels I have. There are hundreds of fry and I am needing some quick advice as to cleaning the tank without sucking out any angels. The fry have been free swimming now for 3 days and I need to clean the bottom of the tank. It is bottomless which makes it easier to see.
Any quick ideas?...thanks


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Put some fine mesh over the intake of your siphon tube and go slow. The fry will try to avoid unfamiliar objects such as a siphon any way.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought of that also. Was thinking of ripping one of my wifes pantyhose...hahahahhaahahahhahahaahaha...but that would not suck up any dirt with the mesh over the siphon tube?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

enzotesta said:


> I thought of that also. Was thinking of ripping one of my wifes pantyhose...hahahahhaahahahhahahaahaha...but that would not suck up any dirt with the mesh over the siphon tube?


I have used pantyhose with good results (the thinner leg stuff not the thick sock part). You would be surprised at the amount of dirt that will go through it. Eventually it will clog and you need to rinse it.


----------

